# هل تصدق انة ليس خلود بعد الموت



## amselim (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تقابل اثنان من زملاء الدراسة. كان واحد من الاثنين مؤمناً حقيقياً، وكان الآخر من الذين قرؤوا بعض كتب الفلسفة التي حوّلت ذهنه عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الواضحة التي تقول إنه «وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عبرانيين 9: 27). وفي أثناء الحديث معاً، اكتشف المؤمن كيف تأثر زميلة بالأفكار الكفرية، وجعلته لا يؤمن بالخلود، وبالتالي أصبح كل شيء عنده مباح! 
حاول الزميل المؤمن إقناع زميله العزيز، مستعيناً بالعديد من آيات الكتاب المقدس التي توضِّح أن الله جعل الأبدية في قلب بني البشر (جامعة 3: 11)، وأن الدينونة حقيقة مقرَّرة. لكن صاحبنا المتفلسف قال إنه لا يؤمن لا بالكتاب المقدس، ولا بوجود الله! 
قال الزميل المؤمن لصاحبه: إذاً فنحن مختلفون اختلافاً جوهرياً في نظرتنا للحياة والموت والخلود. ودعني لتبسيط القضية افترض أن احتمال الصواب لكل منا هو بنسبة 50%، وأن احتمال الخطأ هو أيضاً بنسبة 50%. 
_والآن، تُرى كيف سيعيش كل منا؟_ 
أنا، لأني أؤمن بالله، وأؤمن بالكتاب المقدس، سأضع خوف الله نصب عيني. وسأطلب كل يوم من الله معونة لأعيش له كما يريدني أن أعيش. قد أضعف في بعض الحالات، لكني وإن سقطت أقوم فوراً، وأعترف بالخطية لربي وإلهي. وهذا يملأ قلبي بسلام هادئ جليل. وعيشتي مع الرب تمتعني بحياة صالحة وأيام حلوة. وتجعل ضميري مستريحاً. وطبعاً - نظراً لإيماني - فإني امتنع عن عيشة الخطية والشر، تلك الحياة التي لا أعتبرها شيئاً ينبغي أن نحسد الآخرين عليه، بل إنه امتياز وفخر لي أن أعيش بالبر. فالحكيم قال إن «البِرّ يرفع شأن الأمة، وعار الشعوب الخطية» (أمثال14: 34). 
أما أنت يا صديقي العزيز فلأنك لا تؤمن بالله، ستعيش كما يحلو لك. ستعُبّ من الخطايا والشهوات. لكن تذكر أن هذه الشهوات لم تسعد قلباً ولم تمتعه بالسلام. والواقع يقول إن «كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً» (يوحنا4: 13). وهنا أنا لا أعرف كيف ترى الفارق بيننا في هذه الحياة. هل أنا الرابح في نظرك، أم أنت؟ لكني أظنك لا تراه فارقاً مهولاً. 





لكن لننتقل إلى ما وراء الموت والقبر. هَبْ أنك أنت كنت على حق. ستنتهي حياتك تماماً كما ستنتهي حياتي، وسنكون كلانا مثل الحيوان. أي أننا سنكون في الأبدية سواء، أو بالحري لن نكون على الإطلاق. هذا إذا كنت أنت على صواب، وأذكرك أن نسبة ذلك هو 50%فقط، والـ50% الأخرى هي أنني أنا على حق. لكن في هذه الحالة ما أبعد الفارق الذي سيكون بيننا يا صديقي العزيز. سأجد أنا نفسي فوراً مع المسيح وأقضي معه أبدية لا تنتهي في سعادة عجيبة. وأنت ستجد نفسك في شقاء أبدي وتعاسة لا تنتهي، بل تستمر إلى أبد الآبدين. 

افترق الزميلان، وصديقنا الفيلسوف يفكر في هذه الأطروحة، التي لا يختلف عليها سوى الأغبياء فقط! 
*«فاستعد للقاء إلهك» (عاموس4: 12).*


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*«فاستعد للقاء إلهك» (عاموس4: 12).*​ ... موضوع مهم جدااا ورااائع .. شكرا جدا للمجهود .. سلام الرب يسوع وبركته معكم


----------



## amselim (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم الفاضل

الرب يبارككم


----------



## Artzt (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هل تسمح الاداره الموقره بمناقشة الموضوع من منظور لاديني ام يعد هذا مخالفا للقوانين ؟
سلام


----------



## amselim (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تفضل عزيزى اعرض ما شئت


----------



## Artzt (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ربما المقصود المتفلسف هنا هو المفكر يعني من يقرا الكتاب المقدس او القران مثلا ثم يحكم عقله ان كان هذا كلام الرب او الله ام لا
المؤسف هنا ان الكاتب يخلص في النهايه ان من يفكر في اطروحات المؤمن غبي وهو لعمري خطا شائع بين الدينيين 


> وكان الآخر من الذين قرؤوا بعض  كتب الفلسفة التي حوّلت ذهنه عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الواضحة التي تقول  إنه «وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عبرانيين 9: 27).  وفي أثناء الحديث معاً، اكتشف المؤمن كيف تأثر زميلة بالأفكار الكفرية،  وجعلته لا يؤمن بالخلود، وبالتالي أصبح كل شيء عنده مباح!


ما هي كتب الفلسفه التي تحول المرء عن عقديته ان كانت ثابته لا يزعزها اي شئ
قوة العقيده والايمان المبني علي اسس سليمه يقف في وجه اي شئ
لا نقول لا تفكر ولا تقرا لا بل فكر واقرا واعمل عقلك
ساتطرق الي نقطة المباح لا حقا في نفس الرد


> قال الزميل المؤمن لصاحبه: إذاً  فنحن مختلفون اختلافاً جوهرياً في نظرتنا للحياة والموت والخلود. ودعني  لتبسيط القضية افترض أن احتمال الصواب لكل منا هو بنسبة 50%، وأن احتمال  الخطأ هو أيضاً بنسبة 50%.


هنا يحول المؤمن القضيه الي افتراض يخرج من كسبان وخاسر 
يعني ماذا ساخسر ان امنت وماذا ستخسر ان الحدت 
المساله اذن مكسب وخساره وليست اعتقاد وايمان راسخ الدليل هو الفرضيه 


> أنا، لأني أؤمن بالله، وأؤمن  بالكتاب المقدس، سأضع خوف الله نصب عيني. وسأطلب كل يوم من الله معونة  لأعيش له كما يريدني أن أعيش. قد أضعف في بعض الحالات، لكني وإن سقطت أقوم  فوراً، وأعترف بالخطية لربي وإلهي. وهذا يملأ قلبي بسلام هادئ جليل. وعيشتي  مع الرب تمتعني بحياة صالحة وأيام حلوة. وتجعل ضميري مستريحاً. وطبعاً -  نظراً لإيماني - فإني امتنع عن عيشة الخطية والشر، تلك الحياة التي لا  أعتبرها شيئاً ينبغي أن نحسد الآخرين عليه، بل إنه امتياز وفخر لي أن أعيش  بالبر. فالحكيم قال إن «البِرّ يرفع شأن الأمة، وعار الشعوب الخطية»  (أمثال14: 34)


كلام جميل لكنه يقصر ذلك علي المؤمن فقط وكان الملحد يحيا في مستنقع الرذيله


> أما أنت يا صديقي العزيز فلأنك لا  تؤمن بالله، ستعيش كما يحلو لك. ستعُبّ من الخطايا والشهوات. لكن تذكر أن  هذه الشهوات لم تسعد قلباً ولم تمتعه بالسلام. والواقع يقول إن «كل من يشرب  من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً» (يوحنا4: 13). وهنا أنا لا أعرف كيف ترى الفارق  بيننا في هذه الحياة. هل أنا الرابح في نظرك، أم أنت؟ لكني أظنك لا تراه  فارقاً مهولاً


ماهية الشهوات والخطا ؟
الملحد لا يحيا كما لنا بين في مستنقع الرذيله وانا لم افقد اخلاقي عندا قررت التحول الي الادينيه بل العكس ازددت حبا للجميع من مختلف التوجهات صحيح هذا موجود في المسيحيه كما اشهد لكم لكن قصر الاخلاق علي المؤمن فقط هو شئ غريب
لا احتاج الي الرب ليخبرني ان لا اسرق او اكذب او اقتل فهو شئ يعرفه الطفل الصغير وغريزه يولد بها الانسان
والا فكل ديني قنبله موقوته لان اخلاقه تنبع من الرب فقط وليس من ذاته


> لكن لننتقل إلى ما وراء الموت  والقبر. هَبْ أنك أنت كنت على حق. ستنتهي حياتك تماماً كما ستنتهي حياتي،  وسنكون كلانا مثل الحيوان. أي أننا سنكون في الأبدية سواء، أو بالحري لن  نكون على الإطلاق. هذا إذا كنت أنت على صواب، وأذكرك أن نسبة ذلك هو  50%فقط، والـ50% الأخرى هي أنني أنا على حق. لكن في هذه الحالة ما أبعد  الفارق الذي سيكون بيننا يا صديقي العزيز. سأجد أنا نفسي فوراً مع المسيح  وأقضي معه أبدية لا تنتهي في سعادة عجيبة. وأنت ستجد نفسك في شقاء أبدي  وتعاسة لا تنتهي، بل تستمر إلى أبد الآبدين.


كما قلنا فرضية المكسب والخساره فرضية لا تتفق مع الايمان
الخالق يعرف من يجد في البحث عنه سواء اتيحت له ظروف البحث ام لم تتح
سواء وفق في ذلك ام لم يوفق
فرضية التعاسه او السعاده الابديه المبنيه علي الايمان بالخالق غير مقبوله
لان معية الرب في الدنيا معناها السعاده والبعد عنه معناه الشقاء كما اوضح الكاتب اذن الخالق ليس في حاجه الي عذاب ابدي فكل عرف خطاه الدنيوي وتبقي رحمته في الاخره لانه اجل واعظم من ذلك


----------



## amselim (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل الذى خلقك اللة و منحك هذا العقل المفكر و المحلل لتدرك بة حقيقة وجودة من خلال تامل صادق فى حقيقة وجودك و ابداع الخالق فى تكوينك كانسان اذا منع اللة عنك الاكسجين الذى تتنفسة او اصدر امرة الخالق لقلبك ان يتوقف ستموت لا محالة

فالسؤال الذى يطرح نفسة 
هل اللة خلقنا ليهلكنا؟
ام منحنا كل هذة الامكانات العقلية التى منحك اياها لننكر وجودة؟
و لم يقصد الكاتب لهذا المقال ما قولتة حضرتك



> ربما المقصود المتفلسف هنا هو المفكر يعني من يقرا الكتاب المقدس او القران مثلا ثم يحكم عقله ان كان هذا كلام الرب او الله ام لا
> المؤسف هنا ان الكاتب يخلص في النهايه ان من يفكر في اطروحات المؤمن غبي وهو لعمري خطا شائع بين الدينيين


فان حللت بعقلك و انصفت فى الوصول لحقيقة وجود اللة 
ستجدة فى كل الخليقة فبصمة القدير معلنة فى ادق الكائنات و اعظمها
المزامير 1:19اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ.
و ليس المهم موضوع الاخلاق ان كانت فاسدة او جيدة 



> الملحد لا يحيا كما لنا بين في مستنقع الرذيله وانا لم افقد اخلاقي عندا قررت التحول الي الادينيه بل العكس ازددت حبا للجميع من مختلف التوجهات


فهذة الاخلاق مهما سمت لن تمنحك الحياة الابدية السعيدة بعد الموت من دون ايمانك بوجود الهك الذى يبحث عنك وتعلن ذاتة لك لتعرفة و تسعد بعلاقتك معة 
بدل من ان نريح اذهاننا و ننكر فكرة وجودة و نتناسى اين سنكون فى الابدية بدون خالقنا

اما اخر نقطة تفضلت بطرحها تحتاج الى شرح مطول ساعود الية لاحقا لضيق الوقت

كن جادا مع نفسك و اطلب من اللة ان يعرفك بذاتة و هو لن يتاخر عنك و ان اثق فى الهى ان سيفعل
*فاللة خالقك يحبك و ينتظرك فهل تطلبة الان*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الغالي *amselim*
في البدايه احب ان اوضح شيئا هاما
هناك من يجادل لمجرد الجدال لكني لست من هذه النوعيه علي الاطلاق
لذلك ان لا اتقول علي الكاتب بل اقرر ما اتي به وان رايت حضرتك خطا في تفكيري ارجو ان تنورني


> كان الآخر من الذين قرؤوا بعض كتب  الفلسفة التي حوّلت ذهنه عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الواضحة التي تقول إنه  «وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عبرانيين 9: 27). وفي  أثناء الحديث معاً، اكتشف المؤمن كيف تأثر زميلة بالأفكار الكفرية، وجعلته  لا يؤمن بالخلود، وبالتالي أصبح كل شيء عنده مباح





> لكن صاحبنا المتفلسف قال إنه لا يؤمن لا بالكتاب المقدس، ولا بوجود الله!


لو كنت قولت علي هذا الكلام فماذا يعني
ان الفلسفه تعني ابضا بالبحث في وجود الخالق وهذا ما يقصده الكاتب ولا اتقول عليه 


> اشكرك اخى الفاضل الذى خلقك اللة و  منحك هذا العقل المفكر و المحلل لتدرك بة حقيقة وجودة من خلال تامل صادق  فى حقيقة وجودك و ابداع الخالق فى تكوينك كانسان اذا منع اللة عنك الاكسجين  الذى تتنفسة او اصدر امرة الخالق لقلبك ان يتوقف ستموت لا محالة


نعم في حقيقة الوجود 
انا لا اجحد حق الخالق بالعكس انا كلاديني اؤمن به 
لكي اتسائل هل هو يسوع ام لا  ؟
ومن حقي هذ التساؤل ومن حقي ان ابحث عن الخالق


> هل اللة خلقنا ليهلكنا؟
> ام منحنا كل هذة الامكانات العقلية التى منحك اياها لننكر وجودة؟


مرة اخري نحن لا ننكر ما انعم علينا به الخالق
لكني يجب ان ابحث هل هذا الخالق هو يسوع المسيح ام لا


> ان حللت بعقلك و انصفت فى الوصول لحقيقة وجود اللة
> ستجدة فى كل الخليقة فبصمة القدير معلنة فى ادق الكائنات و اعظمها
> المزامير 1:19اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ.
> و ليس المهم موضوع الاخلاق ان كانت فاسدة او جيدة


اوضح الفكره للمره الثالثه لست ملحدا انا لاديني اؤمن بالخالق
لكن لفت انتباهي موضوع الاخلاق ليست مهمه هذه هل تستطيع الشرح اكثر


> فهذة  الاخلاق مهما سمت لن تمنحك الحياة الابدية السعيدة بعد الموت من دون  ايمانك بوجود الهك الذى يبحث عنك وتعلن ذاتة لك لتعرفة و تسعد بعلاقتك معة
> بدل من ان نريح اذهاننا و ننكر فكرة وجودة و نتناسى اين سنكون فى الابدية بدون خالقنا


في الحقيقه عندما افعل ما يمليه علي ضميري وتربيتي فانا اكون سعيد وسعيد للغايه
لا احب ان اتحدث عن هذا الموضوع كثيرا
لكن انا ابحث عن الخالق واجد في بحثي واترك الحكم له واثق في رحمته ان لم استطيع الوصول اليه


> كن جادا مع نفسك و اطلب من اللة ان يعرفك بذاتة و هو لن يتاخر عنك و ان اثق فى الهى ان سيفعل
> *فاللة خالقك يحبك و ينتظرك فهل تطلبة الان*​


لست هنا للعبث فانا جاد للغايه واسعدني كثيرا الرقي الفكري وقبول الاخر الذي اجده هنا 
لو كتبت مشاركتي اعلاه في منتدي اخر لكنت موقوفا وايميلي مسروق 
احب الخالق واطلبه ومستعد ان البي نداءه فقط ليطلبني
سلام


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

Artzt قال:


> الاخ الغالي *amselim*
> في البدايه احب ان اوضح شيئا هاما
> هناك من يجادل لمجرد الجدال لكني لست من هذه النوعيه علي الاطلاق
> لذلك ان لا اتقول علي الكاتب بل اقرر ما اتي به وان رايت حضرتك خطا في تفكيري ارجو ان تنورني
> ...



*أخي الحبيب Arzt

بعد قراءتي لإجاباتك..تفهمتك كثيراً، وتذكرت نفسي..

فأنا أيضاً من خلفية إسلامية، ورفضت الإسلام بعد دراسة مستفيضة..انتسبت إلى منتدى إلحاد، إلى ان تمّ تدميره..وكانت لي وقفة ومراجعة مع نفسي....

هنا المهم..بعون الأخوة والأخوات في هذا المنتدى، وبعد توجيهاتهم وتوضيحاتهم..طلبت من  الرب يسوع أن يعرفني بنفسه ..هنا كان الانقلاب..صدقني أنت إنسان مؤمن بوجود خالق. أعطي لنفسك الفرصة لتتعرف على الرب يسوع..وستحصل على الخلاص والراحة النفسية..

هذا ما أستطيع أن أقوله لك..فأنا عابر جديد ولا أزال أدرس وأتعلم..

الرب يكون معنا جميعاً*

*إليك هذا الرابط عن شهادتي حاول أن تقرأه..واعطني رأيك
*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154091


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *أخي الحبيب arzt
> 
> بعد قراءتي لإجاباتك..تفهمتك كثيراً، وتذكرت نفسي..
> 
> ...


استاذي اليعازر
كلامك رائع يا اخي وصدقني انا اطلب من الخالق ان يعرفني اياه سواء هو يسوع ام لا
واعلم انه سيهديني الي الطريق الصحيح
ساحاول الاطلاع علي الرابط لاحقا واخبرك برايي
بالمناسبه ماذا كان معرفك في الحاد ربما نحن اصدقاء ولا نعرف
سلام


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> استاذي اليعازر
> كلامك رائع يا اخي وصدقني انا اطلب من الخالق ان يعرفني اياه سواء هو يسوع ام لا
> واعلم انه سيهديني الي الطريق الصحيح
> ساحاول الاطلاع علي الرابط لاحقا واخبرك برايي
> ...



باحث للحقيقة


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> باحث للحقيقة


معقول ؟
باحث للحقيقه 
مراحب
انا اي دي كيه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز ارتست يعجبنى اسلوبك وواضح انك تبحث عن الحق فعلا 
الرب ينور قلبك وحياتك 
عزيزى الموضوع ليس موضوع اخلاق انا وجدت انك علقت على هذة النقطة تحديدا انا شخصيا اعرف الكثير من الملحدين واللادينين وهم خلوقين جدا لكن واضح عزيزى انك لاتفهم نظرة الرب فى الكتاب المقدس 
عزيزى الخطية ليست فقط الكذب والسرقة والزنى والقتل الحقيقة ان هذة هى نتائج الخطية لكن المشكلة هى فى الخطية الاصلية التى ورثناها عن ادم كل البشر ورثوها وهى ان الله خلق الانسان مستقيما وذو ارادة حرة لكن ادم فضل الانفصال عن الله اى ان الخطية الاصليه بداخلنا هى نزعتنا فى الانفصال عن الله وما يحدث بعد ذلك من خطايا هو نتائج لهذة النزعة الداخلية بداخلنا بالرغبة فى الانفصال والاستقلال عن خالقنا 
لكن الله خلق الانسان لانه يقول ان لذاتى مع بنى ادم يعنى ان غرض خلق الله للانسان لا لكى يعبده وكأن الله محتاج للعباده لكن ليكون فى علاقه شركة حبية ابويه مع الانسان 
ولم يخلق الله الانسان ليملى عليه فرائض افعل ولا تفعل الايمان المسيحى لا يوجد به فرائض ولكن الله يسكن بروحه فى قلب الانسان ويجعله يعيش فى علاقة شراكة وبنوه معه 
يقول الكتاب ان كل الذين قبلوه اعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله 
اى ان راحة الانسان الحقيقية واعتقد انك تبحث عن هذة الراحة الان هى فى وجوده مع الله فى علاقه ابويه معه ولذلك نفس الانسان لاتستريح فى البعد عن الله 
فالموضوع ليس فقط انك تعبد الله خوفا من العذاب فى النهايه لكن ان تكون ابنا لله وتتمتع بأبوته فى حياتك وقلبك 
ويوجد فارق كبير بين من يعبد الله بمبأ المكسب والخسارة كما قلت انت 
وبين من هو على علاقة بالله كعلاقة الاب بالابن وهذا مايريده الله ومااعلنه فى الكتاب المقدس 

شكرا اخى 
amselim
على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> معقول ؟
> باحث للحقيقه
> مراحب
> انا اي دي كيه


*
idk

أهلا ومرحب بك في منتدى الكنيسة

المكان الذي كان احد اسباب خلاصي

اتمنى لك من كل قلبي لك أنت ايضا الخلاص..

حاول أن تتناقش مع الأخوة والأخوات في أشيء يخطر على بالك

اختر الساحة الملائمة لكل سؤال، لن يتأخروا لحظة عن الرد

أعطي نفسك الفرصة للتتعرف على محبة يسوع

إقبله مخلصا لك ...صدقني ستجد الفرق كل الفرق


سلام ومحبة المسيح لك.

*


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت العزيزه نانسي اشكرك كثيرا 
انا فقط اعلق علي ما اراه امامي لست متعمقا الي هذا الحد
لذا فانا استفيد في كل لحظه هنا وفي كل مشاركه لانها تعرفني المسيحيه من اهلها
وكما قلت ان اخطات نوروني


> عزيزى الموضوع ليس موضوع اخلاق انا  وجدت انك علقت على هذة النقطة تحديدا انا شخصيا اعرف الكثير من الملحدين  واللادينين وهم خلوقين جدا


 
اذن انا فهمت المقال خطا 
لا يبدو لي ذلك من هذه الكلمات



> وبالتالي أصبح كل شيء عنده مباح!





> . ستعُبّ من الخطايا والشهوات. لكن تذكر أن  هذه الشهوات لم تسعد قلباً ولم تمتعه بالسلام.


ثم عدت وتسائلت عن ماهية الخطايا و الشهوات علي اكون مخطئا


> ماهية الشهوات والخطا ؟


باقي كلامك الممتع لي تعليق و اسئله عليه لكني لا اعرف هل اضعها هنا ام ماذا 
في الواقع اصبح لدي اسئله كثيره اخشي ان تمتلئ بها ساحة الاجوبه
دمت يخير وسعاده
سلام


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاعزاء ارتست واليعازر اعتقد انى اتذكركم من منتدى الالحاد انا لم اكن عضوه هناك لكن كنت اقرأ فيه 
الاخ اليعازر هذا شئ رائع انك كنت مشترك فى منتدى الالحاد ولكنك تعرفت على المسيح الان الرب رائع فعلا 

الاخ العزيز ارتست اهلا بيك فى اى وقت بالنسبه للاسئلتك مهما كانت كثيرة لازم تسأل انشا الله تعقد ال 24 ساعة تحط اسئلة 
الاخوه هنا بمعونة الرب يسوع الى بيحبك وبيحبنا جميعا هيجاوبوك 
بس حاول تسأل فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبه واعتقد ان من قوانين القسم انك تسال سؤال واحد ف المرة عشان ميحصلش تشتيت بس بردو راجع قوانين القسم قبل ما تسأل 

بالنسبة لموضوع الاخلاق الى انت علقت عليه اولا ممكن تكون القصة ديه مترجمه من الانجليزية فالترجمه ممكن متكونش دقيقة اوى انا معرفش بس انا بقول ممكن 
الشئ التانى وده الاهم هو ميقصدش ان الملحد او اللادينى شخص يقصد انه يكون منحل اخلاقيا لا عزيزى الفكرة ان الخطية الاصلية زى ما قولتلك ساكنه فينا جميعا ولما بنبقى بعيد عن الله بننغمس فيها وده شئ طبيعى يأما هتتبع الرب او هتتبع رئيس هذا العالم الى هو ابليس 
الحاجه التانيه ان داخل الانسان جوع روحى ورغبة فى السعادة والراحة فبيحاول يبسط نفسه ويريحها بأى شكل عشان يشبع الجوع الى جواه فمرة يجرب العلاقات ومرة الشرب ومرة المخدرات واى حاجه فطريقه لعلا يملآ فراغ نفسه وزى ماقولتلك مش الخطايا ديه هى المشكلة الاصلية دول فقط نتائج للبعد عن الله 

الرب معك اخى


----------



## amselim (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر تشريفك للمنتدى وصدق بحثك عما قولتة
*



نعم في حقيقة الوجود 
انا لا اجحد حق الخالق بالعكس انا كلاديني اؤمن به 
لكي اتسائل هل هو يسوع ام لا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ارجوك ان يقرا هذا الكتاب الذى استفاد منة الكثيرين ممن يطلبون الاجابة على هذا السؤال*
http://www.baytallah.com/Did_Jesus_Christ_say_I_AM_GOD/
اللة وحدة الذى خلقك ولة خطة رائعة لحياتك لن يتخلى عن اخلاصك فى الوصول لمعرفتة المعرفة الحقيقية المشبعة لكل عطش فى نفسك الية 
و هذة صلاتنا للة من اجل خلاص نفسك الخالدة


----------



## amselim (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر خاص للمشركة البنائة اليك اليعازر 
الرب يزيدك قربا منة

جزيل الشكر نانسى لاضافتك المفيدة والصائبة جدا لما يقصدة المقال
باركك الرب


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

amselim قال:


> شكر خاص للمشركة البنائة اليك اليعازر
> الرب يزيدك قربا منة
> 
> جزيل الشكر نانسى لاضافتك المفيدة والصائبة جدا لما يقصدة المقال
> باركك الرب




*الشكر للرب يسوع ..أنا حاولت جهدي..



ربنا يبارك بعمرك
*


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *
> idk
> 
> أهلا ومرحب بك في منتدى الكنيسة
> ...


الاخ الحبيب اليعازر او هل اقول باحث للحقيقه
في الحقيقه شعور جميل بالالفه عندما اجد شخصا يفهم طريقة تفكيري وخصوصا انه كان باحثا للحقيقه مثلي
اشكرك من كل قلبي وصدقني انا احاول واجد وليوفقني الخالق
سلام


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت الغاليه نانسي والزملاء الكرام 
اشكر لكم سعة صدركم ومحاولة المساعده 
صدقيني شئ جميل ان اجد كل هذه القلوب المحبه
لكن لي تعليق بسيط من وجهه نظري المتواضعه


> الحاجه التانيه ان داخل الانسان جوع  روحى ورغبة فى السعادة والراحة فبيحاول يبسط نفسه ويريحها بأى شكل عشان  يشبع الجوع الى جواه فمرة يجرب العلاقات ومرة الشرب ومرة المخدرات واى حاجه  فطريقه لعلا يملآ فراغ نفسه وزى ماقولتلك مش الخطايا ديه هى المشكلة  الاصلية دول فقط نتائج للبعد عن الله


الراحه والسعاده موجوده والتعب والحزن موجودين ولا تستقيم الحياه الا بذلك
احسب نفسي مثلي مثل الديني
وانا لا اشرب ولا ادخن وامارس الرياضه بانتظام ولست من هواة العلاقات العابره اصلا
بالتسبه للفراغ النفسي فربما قلبي ليس به ايمان بمعني مسيحي او اي معني اخر
لكنه ملئ بالحب للخالق وملئ بالحب للبشر كل البشر
سلام


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

amselim قال:


> اشكر تشريفك للمنتدى وصدق بحثك عما قولتة
> 
> *ارجوك ان يقرا هذا الكتاب الذى استفاد منة الكثيرين ممن يطلبون الاجابة على هذا السؤال*
> http://www.baytallah.com/did_jesus_christ_say_i_am_god/
> ...


ساحاول الاطلاع علي الرابط في وقت لاحق فهو يحتاج لبال رائق وانت تعرف العيد والزيارات العائليه 
اشكرك كثيرا علي صلاتك من اجلي
دمت بخير
سلام


----------



## Desert Rose (16 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> الاخت الغاليه نانسي والزملاء الكرام
> اشكر لكم سعة صدركم ومحاولة المساعده
> صدقيني شئ جميل ان اجد كل هذه القلوب المحبه
> لكن لي تعليق بسيط من وجهه نظري المتواضعه
> ...


 
الاخ الغالى شكرا على ردك الحلو واسئلتك التى تنم عن شخصية تبحث بالفعل عن الحق 
عزيزى انا اعلم ان ماقلته فى مشاركتى السابقه ربما يكون صعب بعض الشئ عليك لتعيه كله من اول مره وانا بالطبع لا اقصد قصور فى فهمك او استيعابك انت لا سمح الله انما اقصد ان الايمان المسيحى والفكر الكتابى المسيحى جديد عليك وبالاخص لما يتعرض له هذا الايمان من تشويه وافكار مغلوطه 
واكبر فكرة مغلوطه عن المسيحية انها ديانة او ايدولوجيا كباقى الديانات وهذا اكبر خطأ اريدك ان تبحث فى الانجيل عن كلمه واحده قالها السيد المسيح بعنى دين مسيحى او ديانة مسيحية اؤكد لك انك لن تجد
عزيزى بالطبع الفرح والحزن موجود عند كل البشر حتى نحن اتباع المسيح نحزن ونتألم بل ان المسيح نفسه قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
ولكن دعنى اسألك اليس الجوع والعطش الذى بداخلك لمعرفة خالقك هو الذى دفعك للتسجيل هنا وان تسأل اسئلتك وتبحث ومن قبله حاولت ان تجد اجاباتك كما قلت فى منتدى الحادى ؟
اليس هذا هو العطش الذى تكلمت عنه انا ؟ 
هذا هو الذى اقصده لم اقصد الفرح النابع من ظروف خارجية قد تتغير فى اى وقت ولكن اقصد الشبع الحقيقى فى ان تجد معنى وقيمة لحياتك وان تجد لها سبب 
وان تعرف من هو الخالق الذى خلقك وتعيش معه وتتكل عليه حتى فى الظروف الصعبة 
انظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر الجامعة 3 : 11 
" وجعل الابدية فى قلبهم التى بلاها لايدرك الانسان العمل الذى يعمله الله من البداية الى النهاية "

جعل الابدية فى قلبهم , من الذى جعل ؟ الله , جعل حب الانسان للابدية والخلود فى قلبه حتى لو انكر الانسان ذلك ظاهريا لكن يظل بداخله ذلك الشوق والعطش للابدية مع الله والخلود 
لان الله من البدايه خلق الانسان على صورته اى ان الله خلق الانسان ليكون خالد ويعيش الابدية مع الله 
وهذا هو الشوق والفرح الذى تكلمت عنه 
اما بالنسبة للخطية التى تكلمت عنها وانك لا تقوم بعلاقات ولا تشرب ولا تدخن هذا جيد ورائع 
ولكن ارجوك ان تراجع ماقلته لك سابقا عن الخطية الاصلية او تذهب لقسم الاسئلة وتسأل 
ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال بما انك لادينى وتؤمن بوجود خالق 
بالرغم انك لاتفعل كل هذة الامور الشريرة , هل تعتقد نفسك بار امام الله ؟ل تستطيع ان تقول انك ارضيت الخالق تماما ؟

الرب معك عزيزى


----------



## Artzt (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت الغاليه نانسي
كلامك ممتع وجميل واستفيد منه كما استفيد من ردود بقية الاخوه الكرام هنا
لي تعليق بسيط علي كلامك الجميل لتوضيح بعض الامور


> ولكن ارجوك ان تراجع ماقلته لك سابقا عن الخطية الاصلية او تذهب لقسم الاسئلة وتسأل


موضوع الخطيه الاصليه اود السؤال والنقاش به فعلا في قسم الاسئله
لكني احتاج لترتيب افكاري اولا والتعرف علي المنتدي ومن ثم اطرح اسئلتي بترتيب ربما سيكون اولها طبعا عن الايمان المسيحي والفداء والخطيه الاصليه



> ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال بما انك لادينى وتؤمن بوجود خالق
> بالرغم انك لاتفعل كل هذة الامور الشريرة , هل تعتقد نفسك بار امام الله ؟ل تستطيع ان تقول انك ارضيت الخالق تماما ؟


هناك دائما شوق للخالق الحق ومحاوله لمعرفته كما اشرت سابقا
الخالق يعرف جديتي ويعرف ما اضحي به في سبيل معرفته واثق في عدالته ورحمته لي سواء وفقت او لم اوفق
دمت بخير 
سلام


----------

